# 1300 litre Discus tank Stock list



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

ok im getting a 1300 tank and thinking of getting discus and some other discus freindly cichlids.
ok so im thinking of getting:

12 Discus 
6 Waroo(Uaru)
6 Angles (Thay are suposed to be altums BUT at the price thay are i rekon there Scalare)
Tetra lots 
Some Dwarf Cichlids not shure about these i like rams but if having these means i carnt have my discus n uarus id rather not have them.

thanks in adance :thumb:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

a 1300 liter thank drooooool :drooling:

I have a nice link to a large tank with a nice group of discus that you definitely need to check.

www.nobobo.com


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

that tank is amazing :drooling: ye i got my 1300 tank from a glass salviger in england it cost me around Â£130 :dancing: wich is very cheap manufactured one cost a Â£Â£Â£Â£ so i gives me some spare cash on my stock


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Great to hear. It was recommended to me that angels not be kept with discus. I guess they carry a type of parasite that can be dangerous for discus. I am not an expert, but that's what i've been told. Anyone else know more about this? Cardinal tetras are good dither fish for discus, and bristlenose plecos are great for cleaning the tank and great with discus as well. You can try german blue rams with the discus, or bolivian rams. They should be fine. I am not sure how well the urau will be with discus, I have never kept them, and don't know if they will stress the discus out or not.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

That should be abouth $280,- and realy cheap!!!! Imagine what you can do with a tank that size! My largest tank is 90 gallon. Good you saved a lot of money becouse you will need it when your electricity bill shows up :wink:

The tank of nobobo is realy very impressive and when I saw the clips he made I was drooling all over my computer. I also like the huge school of rummy nose as well! The only problem is the large amount on plants and mos and I expect this to be a pain in the a.. to keep it clean. So I would go with more driftwood and diferent plants to make maintanance more easy. Though,....his tank is amazing and realy a wet dream of most discus lovers.

Are you sure you want some Uaru in your tank? To me they are not that attractive and I would rather put in a large school of tetras and / or corydoras. The angels probably snack on the tetras so I suggest to chose a high bodied larg tetra like bleeding heart or black skirt. The Angels and Uaru also make it difficult to add dwarf cichlids. With only Discus you could have apisto's and Rams (Bolivians is a no go becouse the water is to hot for them). I also suggest to go for one color morph on discus and not 12 diferent colors.

What are your plans on the aquacape?



> It was recommended to me that angels not be kept with discus. I guess they carry a type of parasite that can be dangerous for discus.


 I did read that also but I don't take it. Why would angels be transferring parasites. I can't seem to find a good reason for that. Angels do show some more territorial behaviour and can be mean. They also are fast feeders so you should keep an eye on the discus to make sure they get plenty of food.

Besides the BN pleco's I can also recommend Peckoltia species. They clean up a lot of left over food particles and do a better job at it as corydoras. Some are realy nice fish such as the L134.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Good to hear, and glad you cleared my mind on that  Definitely good to go with fewer types of discus and more of certain species. I saw at the LFS the other day a tank full of gorgeous 5-6" discus :drooling: ....someone had come in and bought the entire tank of fish  There were at least 15 of them in there....Lol I wish I had that kind of money, considering he was probably selling them at at least $60 each.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Personaly I like a group of one color morph better as a group of all diferent color morphs. To me a lot of diferent colors are so distracting. I also like the wild colors more as the pigion blood for example. This is just what I like and people are free to have their own preferences and opinions.

A group of 15 discus at the size of 5 to 6 inch will cost a fortune!!! Thats why I bought smaller fish and grow them out my selves. This also should make me more experienced on discus becouse growing them out should be the hardest job. Lets see if I succeed in that.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for your detailed replys guys i have bred discus in a 2' tanks and had uarus


> Are you sure you want some Uaru in your tank? To me they are not that attractive


i disagree thay are amazing the pictures on the net do not give the uarus justice thay have a golden color not brown n bright red eyes plus thay grow big wich is a plus for me.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

heres a picture of the Altum Angel fish ill be getting is it Altum or Scalare


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Where are you sourcing them from - I can probably chat to a couple of people and find out (they know what certain importers are capable of bringing in).

I'd be very surprised if you get true altum angels - that pic you've posted is from PFK right....



> At least a couple of other species are sold as P. altum in the trade - P. scalare and the Peruvian altum, which is either a form of scalare or an undescribed species which is closely related to it. You can distinguish altum from scalare by looking at the pre-dorsal profile and the size and number of stripes, however, since there appear to be several other Pterophyllum that fall within altum and scalare, identification can be tricky. There's also a form found around Peru which has prominant spots on the flank. A group of these arrived in the UK in January 2005.
> Availability: Real P. altum are only available sporadically and usually command a fairly high price when they are sold. The Peruvian altum (not actually an altum at all) is cheaper and more common in the trade.


If you can tell me who the importer is I can probably find out. It would help if you could get some pics of the actual fish you'll get. I was told recently that some altums were coming in and I laughed at the guy because I know he doesn't get them, he gets peruvian altums and scalare, both very nice fish and good quality, but not actually altums, although they will be sold as such :roll:.

I have to say I'm impressed you found a tank that size for so cheap here - check those silicone seals! I have to ask, where did you find it exactly? I can get a 6ft for Â£100 but sounds like you scored a deal there.



DutchDude said:


> Personally I like a group of one color morph better as a group of all diferent color morphs. To me a lot of diferent colors are so distracting.


I couldn't agree more! It looks less of a broiling pot mix and seems a bit more natural. There is diversity in the wild, it's just not all confined to one small space like our tanks.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

thats the pic i got of the stokclist its a singapore importer via Aquascape importers ill be qite happy to get some nice looking scalare just wont be spending Â£100s out on them if there not true altum :x


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: That pics copyright belongs to Practical Fish Keeping so if someone is using it and claiming that they are the fish they possess, they're lying twice.

Singapore importer bringing in altums, hmmm :? . I'll chat with my mate tomorrow and see what he can tell me as he'll know 90% who's got access to what.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

You won't be receiving any true P. altum from Singapore. They almost all come form the Colombian exporters. P. altum require a great deal of intensive care in a quarantine tank before they go into your main tank.

Unless you have a good background in discus and wild angels I wouldn't recommend trying that combo. I wouldn't keep discus with Uaru either. It can be done but each fish should be the right size when they are brought together. Small Uaru, med Angels and larger discus would be the best way to pull this combo off.
I think it is a waste of money to buy large discus since 2-1/2 discus can begin spawning at 12 months it isn't like it takes long to grow them out for a fraction of the cost of large discus.
If you planned on keeping wild discus then they will always be at least 4-inches since small wild discus just aren't caught and exported. About the smallest you will see would be 3-1/2 inch Heckels and Heckels are not a fish I can recommend for a beginning discus keeper. P. altum angels and Heckel Discus are among the most difficult fish and are best tried once you are sure you are ready. I breed domestic discus turquoise discus to cover my fish room operating costs but wild discus are my greatest interest. Here are some of the 10 Heckel Discus I have in this tank.








These are some of my 8 common Nhamunda Blue Discus.
















These are my 8 Peruvian P. scalare.









Personally, I think choosing all of one color variety of discus makes a better looking display. I never mix different discus species either. Angels and discus can live together but the angels should always be smaller than the discus when you bring them together. I think you will be better off sticking with wild P. scalare than P. altum.
Most of the Apistogramma spp are OK with Discus. Dicrossus filamentosus is a SA dwarf Cichlid that is especially well suited for discus tanks because they tend to stay above the bottom more and are really nice when kept as a group of 10. You have enough room to do that.
This is a pre-spawning pair of Dicrossus filamentosus, Lyre-tail Checker Board Cichlids.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:thumb: Good to see you're still up to tricks Larry.

*A b s T r a c T* - As Larry has confirmed my suspicions, I can still talk to a couple of people if you like and see if I can find some true Altums, I know I used to be able to get hold of them but the guys on a budget nowadays, so only gets general stuff in he can sell to the average aquarist. I'll see what he says as he was offering me Altums a while back.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Dan Villasenor, GulfCoastDiscus.com has the best Altums for the best price at this time.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Gorgeous fish you have there apistomaster. How well do the checker board cichlids do with discus? If you can find the real altum angels, it would probably be worth it to get those. They are definitely my favorites out of the angels


----------

